# a6 window problem Massboykie



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

hey i have an 01 audi a6 2.7t 6 speed, and ive been having a problem with the passengers side front window. i was in the car today and put the windows down, then my gf got in the car and didnt want her hair 2 blow (i hate women) she tried 2 put it up didnt go i tried from my side didnt go then it went up stoped n went back down and repeated by its self. i cudnt get it to close after that. i tried wit the key in door worked but then went back down when car was started it has a mind of its own. and to Massboykie i puit ur name in title 2 get ur attention. u seem very helpful 2 every1 on the a6 form lol u helped me on my last topic. and u seem very thurough spelt it wrong but we thanxx


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: a6 window problem Massboykie (FattyPaul)*

Hey Fatty
Sure, don't mind helping at all, but now you asked something that I know nothing about! LOL!
So, if I understand you correctly... the window keeps going down, without pressing anything? If so, I would check the switches first. Could be stuck or busted inside, perhaps? I am not sure if you have to pull the whole inside door panel off, to get to it, or if you could get the switch out by itself, but I would disconnect the switch and see if if stays up. If it does at least you know what the problem could be, and if you can get another door's switch out, put it on there and see if it still stays up, then you know for sure it's the switch... I'm leaning towards the switch...








Anyone else have any suggestions?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: a6 window problem Massboykie (FattyPaul)*

This is actually a pretty common problem you'll find discussed quite a bit here and on other Audi forums (a search would have revealed numerous hepful hits). Here's what's going on...
The windows have a pinch detector that detects increased resistance when raising the windows. If it detects an increase in resistance, it will stop and then back down.
The windows run on plastic guides that wear out. When they do, they increase the friction involved in moving the windows. This increased resistance is picked up by the pinch sensors and you see the exact behavior you're witnessing. 
Here's a URL to a tech article that describes how to fix this (including part numbers for a newer, improved guide): http://www.audiworld.com/tech/int45.shtml 
Good luck!


_Modified by SouthboroAudiGuy at 6:48 PM 12/4/2006_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: a6 window problem Massboykie (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Doh!


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: a6 window problem Massboykie (Massboykie)*

what Southborough said is very common. Mine did the same thing or close, had to replace the regulator.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

both my damn rear windows do it and i've had it fixed 9 times... i know, im still pissed. Good thing i still got warranty


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: a6 window problem Massboykie (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Yup, I just did my 2000 2.7 A6, if its PINK it the new improved with a METAL piece in the plastic guide, BLUE is old and breaks, mine had the area where the wire rope engages the guide broken, would bind going up and retreat..new guide today, works like a champ!!! The article has all the info. The pink new guide was under $5. here...I replaced both in the drivers door, there are 2 per window, change both. Easy snap in part, cool how the door comes apart and goes togther, just be careful with the rubber seals on the top two corners, the outer one has a smal screw and platic insert, neat, how it all snaps apart and back together, then the window works with PINK inside. Unlike in my 98 Jetta, where ya had to replace the entire regulator, the Audi has the replaceable guides. Better design. I replaced regs in my Jetta for all the windows over time 98 GLX 230,000 miles going on to 300K and beyond. Audi door has better design how it seals up etc. No cutting plastic vapor shield either, all foam










_Modified by CE at 6:56 PM 12-25-2006_


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

hey guys thanx for everything, my secondary coolant pump or somethingwent and was leaking coolant they had to take off the manifold or we once that was fixed the problem never came back its weird. but anyway if any ones intrestd in a 01 a6 not sure if its 01.5 ill check but its for sale il say 12 so we can neg but i really want 10k cash non neg its either 10 cash or nothing cant go lower so ya let me no jus it 79k 6 speed yanno the works check my link


----------



## martiyo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: a6 window problem Massboykie (CE)*

okay i've got this prob with my 2000 A6 4.2 and I don't know where to go get the revised parts... dealer or anyone know where i can get them online???
-Henry


----------

